

Elsevier Says "Enough" to Medical Hypotheses Editor - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2010/03/elsevier_to_medical_hypotheses_editor_br.php

======
tokenadult
Mentioned because articles from this "journal" with no peer review have
reached the front page of HN before, via the blog run by the same editor.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1018108>

